# Fracino bambino 2 group - water only coming out of one side



## pokeradz (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi all

you will have to excuse my terminology here but I have a fracino bambino semi automatic 2 group coffee machine. I have not used it for a few months but during those months the machine has been stored in my house. It worked fine the last time it was used it but now water is only coming out of one of the 'heads'? The hot water spout and milk frother work fine as does the other head. When I press the button to start the water flow it makes all the usual noises as the other head but no water comes out. Any ideas?

many thanks

Adam


----------

